# Pebble Stitch



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the feeling of this stitch and its easy to do.. :thumbup:

Cast on an even number of stitches

Row 1: Knit (You will only work Row 1 once, it is not included in the repeat)
Row 2: Knit 1 *K2tog* Knit last stitch
Row 3: *Knit 1, Make one by knitting into the bar between the stitch you just knit and the next stitch on your left needle* Knit two. (When you come to the last two stitches, you will not knit the bar between them. If you do, this will give you an unnecessary extra stitch)
Row 4: Knit
Row 5: Purl

Repeat from Row 2 for pattern.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

So lovely, thank you. 

Pzoe


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I like this...I fell a dishcloth coming on. Thank you


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice video and stitch Diane.

Thanks for posting/ sharing


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

happy knitting!!


----------

